# Therapy for Kuso's Nice Tit Thread(may not be work safe)



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

I noticed that many are still having flashes of that horrible image so I thought I would come to your aid.  I found that to wash the image out you have to look at some nice hooters and lots of them.  

I'm at work so I can't search or post boobies, but if some one could get some started here I would appreciate it.  They don't have to be bare, they do however have to be closeups like the one Kuso posted.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

Ihave a pair


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

^


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

Let's see'em


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

You saw them yesterday.......


----------



## Flex (Mar 25, 2004)

OMG that tit was the most disgusting thing i've ever seen. i pray that it wasnt real


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

you and me both


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> OMG that tit was the most disgusting thing i've ever seen. i pray that it wasnt real


_Photoshoped_


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

THIS IS EXTREMELY TASTELESS!!!

I'll start

http://www.fm96.com.fj/img/g-spot/britneybrashot.jpg
http://www.pamservices.com/rectorycakes/Boob Cake.jpg
http://www.suntimes.co.za/2002/09/22/news/gauteng/1-boob.jpg
http://www.tourism.net.nz/images/newsletter-pics/boob.jpg
http://www.kidzworld.com/img/upload/article/a2907i1_boob-185.jpg
http://consumptionjunction.com/downloads/cj_23851.jpg
http://www.fusiond.com/images/boobs.jpg
http://www.classicrockrevisited.com/images/boob2.jpg
http://www.curlydavid.com/images/boobship.jpg
http://rock105i.com/images/105hotties/lindsayprice1.jpg
http://www.bigtithound.com/pt=scrg7...-05-03/BoobCruiseBabesVol2_SarennaLee/041.jpg
http://www.bigtithound.com/pt=scrg7...2-27-03/BoobCruiseBabesVol1_AngelEyes/031.jpg
http://www.viralmeister.com/images/monabust.gif


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

You forgot the take two of these and call me in the morning.

Thank You, more needed, I'm upping the dosage.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

some of them look extremely PAINFUL


----------



## Flex (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You saw them yesterday.......



I didnt!

send me pics in a pm asap, thanks


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

I totally had to resist the urge not to put kuso's pic hidden in the middle of the list


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I totally had to resist the urge not to put kuso's pic hidden in the middle of the list


of course that would have required I acutally _look_ at the pic again


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

j/k here's some pussy to go with the boobies


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2004)

_ Delete it, some people really don´t like that. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Delete it, some people really don´t like that. _



Yea like me...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.ttr2.com/modules.php?artid=99&file=index&name=Sections&op=modload&page=1&req=viewarticle


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

ok, ok...I deleted it.  

Come on guys, it's not even close to looking real.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea like me...  Fuqqing prick!




Nice.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

What.. I find that picture quite disturbing for some reason.

That wasnt cool at all.  And I edited the comment above.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> ok, ok...I deleted it.
> 
> Come on guys, it's not even close to looking real.



_ 
I knew that you are a nice guy  

You know that horror movies scare some people. They are not real either.. ghost, aliens, the list can go on and on .. _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> ok, ok...I deleted it.
> 
> Come on guys, it's not even close to looking real.



Thank You 

To make up for it you have to post 20 boobs or 10 women or 7 depending on what planet they come from.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> You know that horror movies scare some people. They are not real either.. ghost, aliens, the list can go on and on .. _




I don't know why it bothers me.  I have seen so many awful things in my life and they don't disturb me one bit, I saw a video of a guy putting batteries in his penis, a girl vomiting and eating it, japanese eating human turds on Fugly.com but this one makes me squint when I see it, I think it's the combination of the thought of worms wiggling inside your body, the modification of a body part that I usually find erotic and the fact that I don't like sharp objects like thorns or darts or pointing at my eyes as the "worms" do in that pic.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> I knew that you are a nice guy
> 
> You know that horror movies scare some people. They are not real either.. ghost, aliens, the list can go on and on .. _



No problem.  I thought you guys were making fun of Kuso.  I really didn't think you were seriously freaked out by the pic.  But it's gone, so no worries.  I didn't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

BTW, I thought the picture of the powerlifter having his intestines  blown out of his was horrible!!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> No problem.  I thought you guys were making fun of Kuso.  I really didn't think you were seriously freaked out by the pic.  But it's gone, so no worries.  I didn't mean to upset anyone.



_ It really freaked me out. I was considering the idea of becoming gay.  _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> BTW, I thought the picture of the powerlifter having his intestines  blown out of his was horrible!!



Me too, but I just made a mental note 

"Do Not Fart While Doing Squats"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ It really freaked me out. I was considering the idea of becoming gay.  _



You could hang out with John H.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ It really freaked me out. I was considering the idea of becoming gay.  _


No Thanks, we don't need a thread with naked Brazilian men at Carnival.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> You could hang out with John H.





> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> No Thanks, we don't need a thread with naked Brazilian men at Carnival.



_ I am J/K obviously ..  _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2004)

_ If that woman in the photoshoped picture really existed and she was extremely hot.. Could you have sex with her for how much money? lol ...
Just the idea makes me sick.. _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

NO, obviously she doesn't take care of herself if she let that get out of control.  Who knows what could come crawling out down there.


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2004)

LMFAO@this thread.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

Don't even think about it


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2004)

IAB already did it and it wasn't cool.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

i cant belive you guys got so messed up about it

when i first saw it, i was like...ok thats nasty

no more thoughts about it...


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2004)

If you want to see more of these babes norks click the pix. 

[img2]http://images.21cn.com/2003-05-24/1053126B.jpg[/img2]
[img2]http://www.badman.dk/wallpapers/Supermodels/Sung_HL/sung-hi-lee_1024x768.jpg[/img2]


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 25, 2004)

thats was so fucked up 
fuck you man 
no really fuck you


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 25, 2004)

Just for votes also, that dispicable. Shit


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

KUSO GAWD DANGIT IM EATING HERE!!!  AND RICE OF ALL THINGS!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Yea, I didnt click it... I saw the evil smiley and was like "Ha! fuck that!"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> KUSO GAWD DANGIT IM EATING HERE!!!  AND RICE OF ALL THINGS!!!




Eeww.. that just reminded me of it.. rice


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> KUSO GAWD DANGIT IM EATING HERE!!!  AND RICE OF ALL THINGS!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I didnt click it... I saw the evil smiley and was like "Ha! fuck that!"




One of of three that used his head to think instead of his dick


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

kuso knows I have a weakness for asian chicks  

well... he should know, his wife sure knows it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Yea, she is hot... damn.


[img2]http://www.starfigures.com/japaneseidols/eiko_koike/eiko_koike010.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

[img2]http://www.starfigures.com/japaneseidols/eiko_koike/eiko_koike059.jpg[/img2]


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, she is hot... damn.



Damned fucking right she is. And I`ve met her  Believe it or not, she is one of the Japanese PRIDE commentators


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

[img2]http://www.starfigures.com/japaneseidols/eiko_koike/eiko_koike061.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Damned fucking right she is. And I`ve met her  Believe it or not, she is one of the Japanese PRIDE commentators




Thats kick ass... Now all you need to do is polish one off on her


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats kick ass... Now all you need to do is polish one off on her




 lol

this is my avatar I use at another site...

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=594444[/img2]


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> kuso knows I have a weakness for asian chicks
> 
> well... he should know, his wife sure knows it


dammit this slam deserved alot more than yall breezing over it with pics of a big boobed asian chick... mmmmm big boobed asian chiiiiick...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

I just dismissed it, because who the fuq would want to marry Kuso?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

that was a good slam dammit!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Damned fucking right she is. And I`ve met her  Believe it or not, she is one of the Japanese PRIDE commentators



You mean cum and taters? lol


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

here's some she-hulk boobies.  How is it that all these dudes around her aren't looking?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2004)

anybody ever play the PC game Starcarft?  Remember infested Kerrigan?  she was the hottest video game chick ever, but now that I think about it she kinda had those boob things on her forehead, but it was kinda sexy when she did it.  i dunno


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

Post a pic of Kerrigan.  I would hit it


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it's time for more boobies:

http://www.wildridez.com/ladiestops.jpg
http://www.midnightramblers.no/bilder/MOI2002/boobie.jpg
http://www.tobynopoly.com/boobiesforfl_daytwo.jpg
http://www.buttnugget.org/images/Wh...own In My Boobie Shot, K-Rock-A-Thon,2001.jpg
http://www.solutionenterprises.com/roughhouse/Fans/Fans_peppers6_03/Boobie.jpg
http://ieng9.ucsd.edu/~tgrussel/005.jpg
http://www.d24k.com/byop/img/hlp3_photos/DSCF3178.jpg
http://www.charmingdelusions.net/digicam/05192003/Dcp_0785.jpg
http://www.drmenlo.com/imagio/photography/bOObie.jpg
http://www.galapagosholidays.com/images/passenger/katz_boobie.jpg


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank You for your donation.  I think the first 2 are young huh?

That last one definitely not work safe


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 12, 2004)

here's a boob


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Post a pic of Kerrigan.  I would hit it


here's kerrigan.  You can see the bumps on her forehead kinda like the one's in kuso's pic, but it's not disgusting when kerrigan does it:

http://www.quezako.com/img/retouche/kerrigan_blueunix.jpg


----------



## Titanya (Apr 12, 2004)

and heres my contribution to the effort........ actually im just testing my new signature.... whatcha think?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_ im just testing my new signature.... whatcha think?



When I saw the name I thought it would be a picture of Crono.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

THAT IS THE COOLEST THING IVE EVER SEEN 
Thanks TIT 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=611865


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

^There different sizes^


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Ihave a pair



Can I see Babsie?


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)




----------

